# VIP not working on silent



## jamesb2 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a contract setup as a vip for email. when an email comes through I get the notification as a special ring tone. If I put the phone on silent, I no longer get the notifications for that email address. I do have other email address set as vip and I get their notifications when set to silent.


----------

